
Show HN: Searchcode server – powerful code search in your cloud - boyter
https://searchcode.com/product/
======
timvdalen
Looks very interesting! Is there a way to restrict search access with some
sort of authentication, or is it meant to be placed behind a firewall/reverse
proxy?

~~~
boyter
Hi creator of it here. Ideally you would place this inside your internal
network and as you say behind a reverse proxy or firewall.

If there is enough need I will consider adding authentication but it is not
something that has been asked for enough to warrant the time investment yet.

